# Are twist lock receptacles ever required?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just read through Article 406 and didn't see any reference to twist lock style receptacles. Is there use just a design decision?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No NEC requirement that I know of. Might be if the equipment has a twist-lock cord cap, or job specs might demand them, though.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Like 480 said, I don't think they're NEC required anywhere, but they might be speced.

If I'm putting a receptacle for equipment that's in an area where it might get unplugged by accident and screw things up, or if I'm putting a receptacle on a ceiling for some reason (other than garage door openers, etc.) I'll usually put a twist-lock in if it's appropriate.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The only one I can find 410.59 (2008)


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Good to know. The thought crossed my mind as I might be putting in a small ATS.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

You can have SO cord drops and all they need is a strain relief and straight plugs?:001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

76nemo said:


> You can have SO cord drops and all they need is a strain relief and straight plugs?:001_huh:


Yes. 


_
This Code contains provisions that are considered
necessary for safety. Compliance therewith and
proper maintenance results in an installation that is essentially
free from hazard *but not necessarily efficient, convenient,
or adequate* for good service or future expansion of
electrical use._


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Bob, I'd of lost money on that one


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I see them often on fire trucks.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I see them often on fire trucks.


But more importantly ........ did you get your snow so your yard decoration could be driven?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

How would install a 3 phase recep other than a twistlock?

In the 15-30A variety.


I know bigger than that is pin and sleeve.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't want to hijack the thread and not about to start a pole over it, but I'd like to throw out an honest question.

Have any of you ever once run an industrial SO drop with straight blades????:huh:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> But more importantly ........ did you get your snow so your yard decoration could be driven?


No, not even enough to snow blow the driveway.
Years ago I thought plug and cord connected swimming pools had to have a twist lock. I looked in 2008 and it wasn't there. I think it was in 1999 but I would have to get off my but and look through boxes in the basement.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm 80% sure it's code in canada. A lot of electricans have never seen the 2 pages dedicated to plug ends and receptacles. I'll go look.

Rule 26-700 of Installation of Electrical Equipment (canadian code) talks about specific configurations, and the requirement of locking receptacles, like:

6) Receptacles rated 30A or more and installed facing downward shall have provision for locking or latching to prevent unintentional detachment.

I'm only a first year, but this could be it. Only downward facing receptacles.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread and not about to start a pole over it, but I'd like to throw out an honest question.
> 
> Have any of you ever once run an industrial SO drop with straight blades????:huh:


 Yes. We have a cold storge here that also does processing/ repakaging. All of their 480 drops are twistlocks but the 120 drops are all 5-20 Woodheads.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I'm 80% sure it's code in canada. A lot of electricans have never seen the 2 pages dedicated to plug ends and receptacles. I'll go look.
> 
> Rule 26-700 of Installation of Electrical Equipment (canadian code) talks about specific configurations, and the requirement of locking receptacles, like:
> 
> ...


That's the one. I was too lazy to look up the reference.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I like trying to find code stuff. I am going to school for first year in the spring, and it'd be nice to be able to look stuff up fast.


----------

